# Very bumpy car journey in early pregnancy



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

It may be a really ridiculous question but I would just like to know facts as I am worrying which is not doing my baby any good.

I am 9.5 weeks pregnant and today went in a friends old car, sat in the back above the back wheel and went on a really bumpy car journey down country lanes for about half an hour. The cars suspension felt totally different from my normal car....I.e not good, and I felt every jolt, bump, pothole, lots of vibration etc.

Can it have harmed the baby? I'm so scared it could dislodge the baby or placenta the ride was so much bumpier than normal.

Don't know if I am being ridiculous.

Many thanks xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, your baby will have been fine, it's really well protected, no harm will have been done,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Many many thanks xxxxxxx


----------

